# anyone go this morning?? 8/27



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Was driving in this morning watching the sun rise up off the no wait that was brakelights.. but yeah curious how it was. I bet the water was good. Can only get out in the afternoons these days, miss the mornings.


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Slow with plastic on west end despite great water. One guy got a few w live shrimp under cork. Not many people fishing either, surprising. On ferry to bolivar now.


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Caught 3 in a quick stop on bolivar....i thought conditions better there too. West galveston was almost too clear


----------



## gut hooked (Mar 23, 2005)

I fished surfside and the water had 6 inches of visibility. struck out with croaker...caught 1. caught a bunch of lady fish and 2ft black tips......overall a waste of time......


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I fished Surfside for the first time ever. Was between access road 4 and 5, closer to 5.

Surf was calm but water was not "trout green". Pretty sandy...

Birds were working and there was a ton of life in the surf. Looked like a whole lot of small bluefish.

I threw Gulps and spoons tipped with Fishbites. Caught everything but what I wanted... Gafftop, whiting, bluefish, hard heads, sand trout and one pretty nice shark - about 3'.

This was mostly a recon mission for me, as I had only fished Galveston surf before. I got a beach parking pass, and I will be back. MUCH easier access!

I wanted to buy some live shrimp, but I got antsy and decided not to mess with it. Might have been a mistake, or perhaps a waste of money feeding them to those bluefish.

I will be back!


----------



## bballman (Jun 7, 2006)

Hit surfside this morning between 4-5. Water was sandy. Had a pint of large shrimp and limited out on trout average about 18 inches. I don't think I caught a trout that was under size. When I ran out of shrimp I threw top water,silver spoon and mirror dines. No luck, not one bit. Loaded up and went home.


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

gigem87 said:


> I fished Surfside for the first time ever. Was between access road 4 and 5, closer to 5.
> 
> Surf was calm but water was not "trout green". Pretty sandy...
> 
> ...


 FYI

You didn't need a beach parking pass to go where you went.

That's to get on the beaches in Surfside.


----------



## tealslayer (Aug 16, 2007)

Started at 5:30 between access 4&5. Had 2 18" before 6:00 on tops. My nephew and I ended with 15 between the 2 of us. Largest fish was 20" with most 16"-18". Caught those 2 on tops and the rest came from plastics and gold spoons. LOTS of ladyfish to weed thru but the trout were usually in the same area. Finished at 10:30...


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Salty-Noob said:


> FYI
> 
> You didn't need a beach parking pass to go where you went.
> 
> That's to get on the beaches in Surfside.


Good to know. Wasn't sure so I spent the $12. Guess I should have saved that money and bought some topwaters instead...


----------



## mark garrett (Aug 13, 2015)

bballman said:


> Hit surfside this morning between 4-5. Water was sandy. Had a pint of large shrimp and limited out on trout average about 18 inches. I don't think I caught a trout that was under size. When I ran out of shrimp I threw top water,silver spoon and mirror dines. No luck, not one bit. Loaded up and went home.


how much is live shrimp there?


----------



## bballman (Jun 7, 2006)

$9 for a pint and $18 a quart, pint did not go far because shrimp were so big.


----------

